
Quangngotan95/go-m3u8: Go package for parsing and generating m3u8 playlist - quangsb
https://github.com/quangngotan95/go-m3u8
======
quangsb
Previously my team and I mostly used Ruby for everything. This gem
([https://github.com/sethdeckard/m3u8](https://github.com/sethdeckard/m3u8))
was really useful and it suits our need perfectly fine. Now we would like to
move to Golang. As far as I've searched,
[https://github.com/grafov/m3u8](https://github.com/grafov/m3u8) is the best
m3u8 package for Golang. I've tried to implement some simple features with
that package and it does not have the flexibility that we want. Hence I've
ported the Ruby gem to a go package. Please let me know your thoughts.
Comments/ contributions are much appricated.

